# I have to find Cosy a home :(



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

*APRIL FOOLS!!!*
*(heh, like I could ever give her up)*


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Guess what I KNEW this was an April Fools BEFORE I even opened it up  ahhhhh
How cute does she look  What a doll!!!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

that really woke me up just as I was about to log out! (in the 2 seconds of being shocked, I quickly thought, I can take her!LOL.)

she is one cute bunny


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

OMG!!!! You got me!!!! Hahahaha.....
Forgot this was April Fools Day. Good one Brit.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

haha 

CUTE BUNNY you have there ^_^


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

Oh my goodness ... you got me big time!! :blush:

I never know the date most days, so I didn't know it was April Fools Day. Thank doG my furkids don't know it either. :HistericalSmiley:

HUGz! Jules


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

aww what a cute little bunny cosy is!!


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Oh you didn't fool me for a second! But can you imagine all the fighting over her we'd have here? It wouldn't be pretty!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

I said yeah right when I read the title. Just thought find a home (to babysit) because you were going somewhere. But I will babysit her if you need!


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

Didn't have me fooled even for a micro second!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I KNEW as long as you had a breath in ya ( and since you posted you must have LOL ) that you'd NEVER ..EVER give Cosy up! LOL ...plus I've been "April Fooled more times than I can count today so ready for anything!~ LOL 
That photo is precious! BTW!!!


----------



## FortheloveofBuckeye (Mar 11, 2010)

That was a good one!  My daughter's birthday is today so I tend to forget about pranking since I'm so focused on her day.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

You didn't fool me either!!! You would rather face a firing squad than to give up that Beautiful Easter Bunny!!!:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## barefoot contessa (Mar 9, 2010)

You scared me! I love reading your posts about Cosette!


----------



## FortheloveofBuckeye (Mar 11, 2010)

Cosy said:


> *APRIL FOOLS!!!*
> *(heh, like I could ever give her up)*


 
She's so sweet! How old is she?


----------



## makettle29 (Nov 12, 2005)

I scrambled to answer this....pretty funny! Can't you just clone her!

mary anna herk and theena


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

LOL! I didn't figure I'd fool many. I'd like to clone her...well, maybe not.  
Darla, she's four and a half years old.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Nice try! LOL You didn't get me though!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Oh ,darn,I was in the car on my way to get her!!!!


----------



## Snow White (Dec 6, 2009)

Didn't fool me either! I was willing to put up a fight for her tho just in case! LOL. She looks adorable of course as a bunny!


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

LOL can you see the line forming down your street! :wub:


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

Whoa! You totally got me, Brit! My heart skipped a beat! I was about to be in the line of willing volunteers!


----------



## Julie03 (Mar 18, 2010)

I'll take her! LOL. But, I knew you were kidding. Who'd give up such a pretty face!:wub:


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

You got me, too, Brit! LOL
But look on all these posts! Everybody was so curious ...! 

By the way, your little pink Easter bunny is fantastic!

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Brit I just know you would give Cosy to the first one that was at your door:supacool: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Well I didn't fall for it for a minute....but Ava is still busy making room for her new sister....:blink:


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:

You gave ALOT of people a nano-second of hope and dreams fulfilled there!! LOL!!!


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

shanghaimomma said:


> :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:
> 
> You gave ALOT of people a nano-second of hope and dreams fulfilled there!! LOL!!!


Yep, I knew it wasn't true, but... I can only dream! :innocent:


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

You didn't fool me either,


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Love the "Cosy Rabbit" costume!
Very funny prank!
I read your title and thought : Brit needs help selecting a decorative dog "house" for Cosy!


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

I thought the same thing!! because I KNOW you would NEVER part with that beautiful bunny:wub:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Gee just when I was wondering ...can we fit 5 Malts and a cocker in a king sized bed......right now it's 4 Malts,a cocker,me and hubby... Cosy is small so we'd have room for one more.....


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

LOL You all crack me up! None of us would part with our babies. What would we have to type about? LOL!


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

LOL, I read the title and thought to myself, "Pffft. When pigs fly, then _maybe_ she'll consider re-homing Cosy." :innocent:

She's truly one of the cutest Malts I've ever seen. :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## FortheloveofBuckeye (Mar 11, 2010)

Cosy said:


> LOL! I didn't figure I'd fool many. I'd like to clone her...well, maybe not.
> Darla, she's four and a half years old.


 
So very adorable! I love the bowling pin graphic.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Ooops, and I just changed it. LOL Thank you, Darla.


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Purple-peep said:


> LOL can you see the line forming down your street! :wub:


 
More like across the country! It would be easier to get in line for American Idol. :smrofl: 

Awe Cosy dear, you are a darling little bunny! :wub::wub: Tell mommy to post more pics of your beautiful little self!


----------

